# polaroid tv - no digital channels



## marylou (Nov 25, 2007)

Polaroid TDA-03211C TV

TV is connected to Cox cable through antenna input. No cable box is used.

Channel scan shows 61 analog and 66 digital channels.

I can receive all analog channels clearly. All digital channels are recognized but no video or audio - only a "no signal or audio" message on the screen.

When clicking through the channels, the scanned digital channels show up correctly: 4, 4-1, 4-2, 4-3, etc, for example.

What's wrong? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It sounds like a setting is off. Try going into the menus and seeing if there is a way to change the preferences to allow all channels.


----------

